# Dragonfly tech rahmenriss



## daskleinemann91 (2. Januar 2008)

hi leute bin neu in der kompletten sportart...hab nen dragonfly tech geschenkt bekommen...leider ist dieser an der sattelstange gerissen. Mein vater könnte ihn in der firma schweißen lassen jedoch weis ich nicht wie das mit der stabilität aussieht...kann man das gebrochene rohr eventuell sogar komplett ersetzten wenns ein guter schweißer macht? weil wegwerfen will ich den rahmen nicht...der ist schon schön^^er muss ja am anfang nicht die hammer sprünge aushalten nur muss natürlich schon stabil sein wegen stürzn und so ne...
mfg daskleinemann91


----------



## MasterOfBMX (3. Januar 2008)

Also wenn du ihn schweißt wird er dir wieder reißen. Also mit einem
geschweißten Rahmen würd ich mich nicht rumfahrn trauen.
Hab einen Rahmen zu verkaufen,

http://www.bmx-forum.com/showthread.php?t=93287

Wiegt 2,6kg, nicht 2,4kg wie im Titel steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daskleinemann91 (3. Januar 2008)

ich weis...ich hatte dich auch schonmal angeschrieben xDD


----------



## daskleinemann91 (3. Januar 2008)

ich weis...ich hatte dich auch schon angeschrieben xDD...nur das prob ist das ich echt glücklich war das mich der rahmen nix gekostet hat^^deswegen hatte ich jetzt schon mein geld für andere parts vorgesehen^^...naja mals sehen


----------



## gmozi (3. Januar 2008)

Wenn das jemand mit wirklich guten Kenntnissen macht, sollte das eigentlich kein Problem sein. Ist ja eher eine unkritische Stelle. Wenn das nen Riss am Steuerrohr wäre, würde ich damit nicht mehr fahren wollen, denn wenn DAS abreißt .... holla die Waldfee. Beim Sattelrohr kann eher nicht so viel passieren.


----------



## MasterOfBMX (3. Januar 2008)

Aber ob sich das bei einem so alten Rahmen lohnt.. Ist ja mit 3kg ein ziemlicher Brocken.


----------



## gmozi (3. Januar 2008)

Lieber nen alten Brocken mit 3Kg als gar keinen Rahmen und daher nicht fahren können, oder?


----------



## Aceface (3. Januar 2008)

MasterOfBMX schrieb:


> Aber ob sich das bei einem so alten Rahmen lohnt.. Ist ja mit 3kg ein ziemlicher Brocken.



Wenn´s sein Dad macht wirds schon nix kosten. Ich würds einfach mal riskieren. Wie gesagt, am Sattelrohr kann ja nicht soviel passieren...


----------



## daskleinemann91 (3. Januar 2008)

ja mein dad machts nicht das macht schon ein professioneller schweißer aber da es ja ein arbietskollege meines vaters ist kostets mich so oder so nix...soll ich vielleicht einfach mal ein bild vom riss hochladen damit ihr euch ein bild machen könnt...und achja...ich bin kompletter neueinsteiger habe aber spaß daran mir mein bike selber zusammenzustellen...deswegen fänd ich das schon ganz cool mit dem rahmen...


----------



## daskleinemann91 (3. Januar 2008)

so hier mal die fotos :
http://www.pictureupload.de/pictures/030108145952_DSCN2187.JPG 
http://www.pictureupload.de/pictures/030108150154_DSCN2188.JPG


----------



## MasterOfBMX (3. Januar 2008)

ohaaaaa. der riss sieht sehr krass aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daskleinemann91 (3. Januar 2008)

hmm meint ihr das kann man richten?


----------



## gmozi (3. Januar 2008)

Hey .. wenn es eh nichts kostet, lass es einfach vernünftig schweißen und gut ist!! Dann einfach alle paar Fahrstunden ( und besonders nach Stürzen ) die geschweißte Stelle überprüfen!!


----------



## daskleinemann91 (3. Januar 2008)

ok danke für eure tipps...werd ich machen lassen


----------



## alöx (3. Januar 2008)

Da würd ich die Finger von lassen. Das sieht nach ungefähr 100 schlecht gelandeten Drehungen aus und am Ende noch ein Auto von der Seite in das Hinterrad.

Schweißen kann man es vielleicht, aber das wird schon schwer nacher wieder den Sattel einzubauen. Außerdem denk ich bei den Rissen ist das sicher nicht alles was der Rahmen hat.

Probieren kannst du es ja.


----------



## l0st (3. Januar 2008)

sowas hab ich auch noch nie gesehn krass...


----------



## MasterOfBMX (3. Januar 2008)

Mein Rahmen wÃ¤re weiterhin um 105â¬ zu haben. Bekommst auch Internal dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gizmo. (3. Januar 2008)

würde mich mal interessieren wie so ein senkrechter riss zustande gekommen ist :/


----------



## daskleinemann91 (3. Januar 2008)

@ masterofbmx: kannst du mir nochmal genau beschreibung geben was denn alles im preis inbegriffen ist? rahmen und da war doch was mit kurbel und so oder?


----------



## MasterOfBMX (3. Januar 2008)

Die Kurbel ist inzwischen verkauft. Also fÃ¼r 105â¬ inkl. Versand bekommst du den Rahmen, und das Internal Headset. Du brÃ¤uchtest nur noch passende Spanish-BB Lager. Hast du eine LB gelagerte Kurbel oder eine SB gelagerte Kurbel?


----------



## daskleinemann91 (3. Januar 2008)

ich habe noch garnichts...der rahmen ist für mich das grundaufbauteil^^


----------



## MasterOfBMX (3. Januar 2008)

http://www.bmx-forum.com/showthread.php?t=97260

achso, na dann würd ich ein neues rad nehmen.
schau dir den link den ich gepostet habe mal an, aber beeil dich
der typ verkauft das teil auch einzeln, wenn du zu langsam bist kannste
das rad nicht mehr komplett nehmen.


----------



## Hertener (4. Januar 2008)

Ich würde den Rahmen zum Altmetall geben. Die Stelle, an der der Riss[1] ist, ist sehr problematisch, da es die Verbindungsstelle zwischen Oberrohr und Seatstay ist. Mit anderen Worten: Den Rahmen kannst Du knicken. 

[1] IMHO ist das kein Riss, sondern ein Bruch.


----------



## daskleinemann91 (4. Januar 2008)

hmmm jut jut...hat vielleicht sonst noch jemand billig nen rahmen abzugeben...eventuell auch andere parts...danke im vorraus


----------



## MasterOfBMX (4. Januar 2008)

JC Pedalen und nen Eastern Vorbau könnt ich dir gegen nen kleinen Aufpreis zum Rahmen dazu tun...


----------



## Flowpen (4. Januar 2008)

Befor ich den Schweißen lasse würde ich erst mal beim Händler fragen au Rahmen sind doch immer 2 Jahre Garantie oder ist die schon weg?


----------



## MasterOfBMX (4. Januar 2008)

Der Rahmen ist von 2001..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daskleinemann91 (4. Januar 2008)

ich wollt gerade sagen^^wurde auch schon umgelackt etc...aber trotzdem danke für deinen rat...


----------

